# Screwed Del and AltGr buttons?



## athos (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

It seems that without any reason, my delete button is screwed, as well as my tab button under X (wich is curiously something I was trying to do), but it seems that in the process, my computer *trolled me*, and also has changed my delete button what it does:

Only pressing DEL:  ~
DEL + Shift: $
DEL + Ctrl: ^
DEL + AltGr: [3~ 

If I try with xmodmap:

[CMD=]xmodmap[/cmd]

```
xmodmap:  up to 4 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)
lock      
control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)
mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  ISO_Level3_Shift (0x71),  Meta_L (0x9c)
mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)
mod3      
mod4        Super_L (0x73),  Super_R (0x74),  Super_L (0x7f),  Hyper_L (0x80)
mod5        Mode_switch (0x5d),  ISO_Level3_Shift (0x7c)
```

I don't clearly know how to solve this, since it's getting changed at startup.

Oh yes, I also can't get the AltGr keys correctly, for instance, if *I* want the "pipe" character, I simply can't do it, any idea?

I'm going to post a link with the keymap table.

How could I revert the changes? I'm going to search through the internet, perhaps I can find something.

EDIT: The link to the keymap table is this pastebin.com/cBpx8QPK

EDIT2: The screwed buttons are TAB, DEL, and AltGr


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2012)

What the Delete key does depends on the shell.  For csh(1):
.cshrc

```
bindkey "\e[3~" delete-char
```

More information here: http://www.ibb.net/~anne/keyboard.html


----------



## athos (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello, thanks for the information, but do you have any idea of why it could be broken now? I mean, I use FreeBSD as a desktop system, and this morning it was working normally. I rebooted 3 times, to no avail. I didn't change any config file, but anyways, is there anyway to see what were the opened files in the system?

I'm going to search about syslog(8).

Many thanks.

EDIT: Anyways, is too late to use syslogd(8)


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2012)

What changed?  Port upgrades, system updates?


----------



## athos (Apr 15, 2012)

That's the most curious thing of all... *ANYTHING*. And curiously, at the same time, it's working perfectly now without any changes at all. Could it be due to faulty hardware? W*h*ich would be certainly strange since this laptop is like 4/5 years old.

Anyways, many thanks for the help, at least I've learned a bit about the problems with DEL and key configuration.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 16, 2012)

An environment variable like $TERM being temporarily changed in a shell is a lot more likely than a hardware failure.  That would be local to that particular shell.  New shells would get their default value from .cshrc, so they would still work.

Try to recreate the situation.


----------



## athos (Apr 16, 2012)

It happened in all the terminals in X (not in console), so I guess that can't be the problem.

I didn't change any environmental variable, and, if that was the case: What can explain the fact that I had this problem even rebooting 4 times, and the, it suddently disappeared?

Anyways, if something were to happen again, I'll keep that in mind.


----------

